# Kubota L2350 4wd propeller shaft



## Rodney Thomas (Sep 4, 2019)

Morning gang I'm trying to remove the oil pan on a Kubota L2350 and need to know how to remove the 4wd shaft . Thanks !


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum This picture is for the following message


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

There is a bolt holding the tube covering the shaft remove it. At the back of the tube there is a roll pin holding the shaft cover to the drop box. The picture above shows it. After removing the roll pin take a pare of channel locks and rotate the cover near the rear of it. And as you are rotating it pull it forward until it releases. The tab on the spot you removed the bolt tap with hammer till it comes loose from the front assembly. Slide the two halves together. You will see two collars they have roll pins in them. Make sure 4 wheel drive in out of gear. Take a jack and jack one side of front axle until the tire leaves the ground. Grab the wheel and rotate it to get access to roll pins to drive them out. Do not just drive them from the bottom to the top of shaft. Drive them to the side. After pins are out slide the collars towards the each other as there is longer splines. But on some tractors you also have to remove the axle assembly to get the oil pan out. Hope this helps


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## Rodney Thomas (Sep 4, 2019)

rhino said:


> There is a bolt holding the tube covering the shaft remove it. At the back of the tube there is a roll pin holding the shaft cover to the drop box. The picture above shows it. After removing the roll pin take a pare of channel locks and rotate the cover near the rear of it. And as you are rotating it pull it forward until it releases. The tab on the spot you removed the bolt tap with hammer till it comes loose from the front assembly. Slide the two halves together. You will see two collars they have roll pins in them. Make sure 4 wheel drive in out of gear. Take a jack and jack one side of front axle until the tire leaves the ground. Grab the wheel and rotate it to get access to roll pins to drive them out. Do not just drive them from the bottom to the top of shaft. Drive them to the side. After pins are out slide the collars towards the each other as there is longer splines. But on some tractors you also have to remove the axle assembly to get the oil pan out. Hope this helps
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## Rodney Thomas (Sep 4, 2019)

rhino said:


> There is a bolt holding the tube covering the shaft remove it. At the back of the tube there is a roll pin holding the shaft cover to the drop box. The picture above shows it. After removing the roll pin take a pare of channel locks and rotate the cover near the rear of it. And as you are rotating it pull it forward until it releases. The tab on the spot you removed the bolt tap with hammer till it comes loose from the front assembly. Slide the two halves together. You will see two collars they have roll pins in them. Make sure 4 wheel drive in out of gear. Take a jack and jack one side of front axle until the tire leaves the ground. Grab the wheel and rotate it to get access to roll pins to drive them out. Do not just drive them from the bottom to the top of shaft. Drive them to the side. After pins are out slide the collars towards the each other as there is longer splines. But on some tractors you also have to remove the axle assembly to get the oil pan out. Hope this helps
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


Hi Rhino i sent a thank you yesterday but I don't see it . Just wanted you to know it went just like you said .


----------

